# Newbi question regarding pkg command.



## plewto (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi, I am a long time Linux user trying TrueOs for the first time.   As this is a new install I am using pkg a lot to get familiar applications in place.
The problem is every time I run pkg it first updates the repository catalog which takes several minutes (up to 10) . This happens even though the repository was just updated perhaps 20 minutes earlier. 
I have read the man page but didn't see any way to prevent this.   Is there some way to suppress the catalog update?


----------



## leebrown66 (Mar 31, 2018)

Please see PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives.


----------



## angus71 (Apr 1, 2018)

Once upon a time... I installed PC-BSD. As far as I remember, users were supposed to install new applications via
"AppCafe". So maybe if you use AppCafe instead of installing via pkg you would be faster? Just a hunch from
times long gone....


----------

